# OgreXML Blender-Modelle



## Hachmed (20. Jul 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe mich ein wenig in die JMonkeyEngine eingearbeitet (coole Sache:toll.
Nun verwendet man auf der MonkeyPlattform zuerst einmal Modelle aus den Test-Assets, die mitgeliefert werden.
Nu möchte ich aber irgendwann auch mal andere Modelle (z.B. eine Laterne, ich hätte voll gerne 'ne Laterne) verwenden.
Nur: wo kriege ich die her?
Ich will mir nicht auch noch den Umgang mit Blender beibringen, das wird dann zu viel^^.
Ich habe schon bei google gekuckt und es gibt tatsächlich ein paar Seiten, wo man sich Models herunterladen kann.
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das dann mit den Rechten daran steht...
Weiß jemand Rat (oder hat wer bock, mir eine Laterne zu machen?

PS: Mir gehen langsam die Begrüßungssätze aus.
Ich will nicht immer "Hallo, ihr" oder einfach "Hallo" schreiben...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (21. Jul 2011)

model kauf seiten.
aka turbosquid,
dexsoft, 
ect.


Muss man zwar oft noch convertieren aber rechte hat man dann entsprechend er jeweilig geltenden Lizenz


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Jul 2011)

a) Sich nen (3D)Grafiker einkaufen
b) selber lernen Modelle/Grafiken zu erzeugen
c) fertiges einkaufen
d) freie Modelle suchen und wahlweise ins gewünschte Zielformat konvertieren.


----------

